# 2.1 System: Logitech Z3 oder Z4



## Mettfett (9. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

die Frage steht eigentlich schon im Titel:

Eigentlich wollte ich immer das Z3 wegen der Holzoptik, aber ich habe eben gelesen dass der Bassregler am Subwoofer direkt dran ist, also wenn man was verstellen will, dann muss man unter den Tisch krabeln.  

Bei Z4 ist dies ja verbessert, der Bass kann an der Kabeltastatur verstellt werden.

Was meint ihr?
Zu was ratet ihr mir?

Oder muss der Bass nur einmal eingestellt werden und dann nie mehr?


----------



## Riddick1107 (9. Dezember 2007)

Naja was meinst du mit nur einmal einstellen?
Ne, jenachdem wieviel Bass du drin haben willst, kannst du das beliebig einstellen!
Die Basseinstellungen kannst du aber auch alles per Software machen, z.B. wenn Musik über den Windows Mediaplayer hören willst, da gibt es ein Equalizer! Da kannste dann den Bass auch runter oder hochdrehen!
Aber gut, die paar mal die du unter dem Tisch kletterst kannst du das auch manuel einstellen, ist meiner Meinung nach besser!


----------



## Mettfett (9. Dezember 2007)

Riddick1107 am 09.12.2007 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja was meinst du mit nur einmal einstellen?



Na stellt man den Bass nur einmal ein und dann bleibt der immer so, oder wird der von Spiel zu Spiel oder von Lied zu Lied verändert?

Weil alle 2 Stunden unter den Tisch klettern is sicher auch nicht optimal   

edit: und wo ist im windows media player der equalizer?


----------



## Riddick1107 (9. Dezember 2007)

Wenn du den einmal einstellst, bleibt der auch so, außer du stellst es dann wieder anders ein!!!

Bei Windows Mediaplayer 11 klickste oben auf den Pfeil unter Aktuelle Wiedergabe->Erweiterungen->Grafikequalizer


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2007)

Riddick1107 am 09.12.2007 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du den einmal einstellst, bleibt der auch so, außer du stellst es dann wieder anders ein!!!
> 
> Bei Windows Mediaplayer 11 klickste oben auf den Pfeil unter Aktuelle Wiedergabe->Erweiterungen->Grafikequalizer


 das nutzt aber nur beding.t wenn der sub manuell auf "null" ist, dann kommen da tiefere frequenzen erst gar nicht an. ebenso wenn er aus zB 25% steht. mit dem EQ unter windows machst du nur den bass des liedes an sich lauter, aber wenn der sub nicht laut genug eingestellt ist, dann bringt das wenig.

aber an sich sollte das so sein: wenn der regler zB auf 30% steht, dann ist der sub immer bei 30%, egal ob du die boxen oder PC zwischendurch aussschaltest. bei meinem creative-set mit kabelbedienung isses auch so.


----------



## Mettfett (9. Dezember 2007)

Riddick1107 am 09.12.2007 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du den einmal einstellst, bleibt der auch so, außer du stellst es dann wieder anders ein!!!



na was ich meinte:

Ich spiele nun Silent Hunter und der Bass ist ok eingestellt.
Nun spiele ich PES2008 und irgendwie ist der Sound anders, so dass ich das BEDÜRFNIS habe, den Bass wieder umzuregeln.
Und wenn das bei jedem Spiel so wäre, mpsst ich ja immer unter Tisch steigen.  



> Bei Windows Mediaplayer 11 klickste oben auf den Pfeil unter Aktuelle Wiedergabe->Erweiterungen->Grafikequalizer



Ah ok  
Aber ich hab nun 2 so billig Boxen, und wenn ich da was an diesem Equalizer verstelle, tut sich gar nichts.

Stell ich mit dem nur den Bass ein oder wie?


----------



## bierchen (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab den Bass einmal auf meine Stärke eingestellt und fertig. Insofern kann der ruhig direkt am Subwoofer sein. Zur Not gibts ja auch softwaremäßig die Regler am Equalizer.


----------



## DoktorX (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe bei mir auch einmal beim Subwoofer selber ~50% und dann noch Software 30%. So ist es nicht zu laut und nicht zu leise - egal welche Anwendung.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2007)

Mettfett am 09.12.2007 20:16 schrieb:
			
		

> na was ich meinte:
> 
> Ich spiele nun Silent Hunter und der Bass ist ok eingestellt.
> Nun spiele ich PES2008 und irgendwie ist der Sound anders, so dass ich das BEDÜRFNIS habe, den Bass wieder umzuregeln.
> Und wenn das bei jedem Spiel so wäre, mpsst ich ja immer unter Tisch steigen.


 wenn das wirklich so sein sollten, dann liegt das am spiel bzw. der musik und hat rein gar nix mit den boxen zu tun. manche spiele haben halt genau wie manche filme sicher völlig übertriebenen bass bei den soundeffekten, da kommt einem dann ein realistisches spiel, wenn man es danach startet, viel "bassärmer" vor. und auch wenn alles realistisch ist: is ja logisch, dass eine granate gezündet in einem hinterhof bei CoD4 mehr bass erzeugt als ein pfostenschuss bei PES2008...  wenn dir das nicht passt, dann musst du bei jedem set den sub wieder umstellen, egal welches du kaufst.





> Aber ich hab nun 2 so billig Boxen, und wenn ich da was an diesem Equalizer verstelle, tut sich gar nichts.


 möglicherweise sind die zu klein, ob hörbaren bass zu erzeugen.


----------



## Mettfett (9. Dezember 2007)

Ok Danke mal  

Hmm zu was ratet ihr mir nun?

Z3 oder Z4?

PS: Ist es eignetlich normal dass hier YOUPORN Verlinkungen gemacht werden?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2007)

Mettfett am 09.12.2007 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok Danke mal
> 
> Hmm zu was ratet ihr mir nun?
> 
> Z3 oder Z4?


  also, das z4 is ja schon ne klasse besser. wenn du nicht auf 20-30€ achten musst, dann nimm lieber gleich das z4.





> PS: Ist es eignetlich normal dass hier YOUPORN Verlinkungen gemacht werden?


nö - scann lieber mal nach voren & trojanern bei dir...


----------



## sualk027 (9. Dezember 2007)

Mettfett am 09.12.2007 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok Danke mal
> 
> Hmm zu was ratet ihr mir nun?
> 
> ...



Wodenn?  

Z3 kenne ich nicht , aber das Z4 isn wirklich gutklingendes kleines Tisch-System.
Den Sub kann man allerdings nur unterschätzen, ich finds ganz gut dass der Regler direkt vor mir liegt.


----------



## Mettfett (9. Dezember 2007)

sualk027 am 09.12.2007 20:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Mettfett am 09.12.2007 20:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In Hasenfred der Kidszone ist ein Youporn link versteckt ! ! !

Mir isses ja ansich egal ob Z3 oder Z4, aber die holzoptik hat schon was  

Aber ihr ratet mir eher zum Z4? Wobei ich den Lautstärkeregler eher leise hab, weil ja noch andre hier wohnen.


----------



## sualk027 (9. Dezember 2007)

Schon richtig, für _raumfüllend_ isses doch etwas schwach auf der Brust.
Soll heissen : gute, klare Höhen und wie gesagt fetter Bass, dazwischen fehlst irgendwie. Kommt aber im unteren Lautstärkebereich genau richtig


----------



## bierchen (9. Dezember 2007)

Mettfett am 09.12.2007 20:53 schrieb:
			
		

> In Hasenfred der Kidszone ist ein Youporn link versteckt ! ! !


Merke: Dort ist Kidszone, hier PCG bzw. PCGH. Hier und dort haben nicht allzu viel miteinander zu tun.

Gerade Du solltest Dich nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, mein Freund.


/offtopic


----------



## Mettfett (9. Dezember 2007)

sualk027 am 09.12.2007 22:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Schon richtig, für _raumfüllend_ isses doch etwas schwach auf der Brust.
> Soll heissen : gute, klare Höhen und wie gesagt fetter Bass, dazwischen fehlst irgendwie. Kommt aber im unteren Lautstärkebereich genau richtig



Welches meinst du nun?


----------

